# Blue nose, Red nose? Is there really a dIfference?



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just wanted to share this with anyone that's kind of hung up on the color of their dogs nose or coat. When did the color of the nose of a certain type of dog get to be so important? You really only hear of it with the APBT or is it just me?

Red nose Blue nose

Now we get to the meat of the matter. Where did these red noses and blue noses come from?

I suspect the Old Family Red Nose dogs out of Ireland started this trend. People started calling them, "Old Family Reds" and "Red noses" because they had a distinct red coat with red nose with golden eyes. I have never seen a real Old Family Red Nose but from descriptions they were gorgeous dogs I'm sure.
So people started calling them by nose color and some even think they are different breeds.

This is crazy if you ask me.

I get questions from people saying, "I have a red/red nose, what breed is she?"

Shes a red/red nose American Pit Bull Terrier. The same goes for any APBT with a colored nose, coat or whatever. They are the same breed they just have different characteristics.
In Conclusion

There is only one Pit Bull and that is The American Pit Bull Terrier.

If they have a red nose, blue nose, blue coat, red coat, brindle coat, cream coat, fawn with white patches or a black mask, it doesn't matter at all. They are still 100% American Pit Bull Terriers (unless they are known mix breeds).

So next time some one starts talking about their different breed of APBT called a "red nose" you will know they have no clue what they are talking about and they simply have an American Pit Bull Terrier with a red nose. )


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

people drive me insane talking about nose colors!!!!!! i took our newest pup into the feed store and a girl kept sayin is he a rednose...... i was really agravated!!!!! i think this is a good thread for newbies to read!!!!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I think it aggravates me more when ppl say they have a red/blue nose!!! OR when they need to point out all the time time they have a blue nose pit bull/bully! It doesn't make them any more special because they're nose is just blue! lol My dog also has a blue nose but I don't say I have a blue nose Pit bull! It's not a "type" of Pit bull/Bully.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Everytime i walk loki i get asked ''is he a texas rednose?'' lmao im really tired of explaining but i do my best to kindly tell them the truth.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

liver noses are sometimes confused with blue noses alot of "blue" game dogs are actually liver the name before NEW FAD capitalistic trends ..

As far as blues vs reds .. Lightner he bred the gamest stuff of both strains and well they met in Oklahoma an Lightner himself liked his blue stuff better cause he didnt like the size of the red dogs anyway that competition outcome pretty much sums it all up.

OFRN bred [] right is the firestorm that very few people can really handle let alone any dogs they are in competition with. Pure FIRE 

Red nosed game dogs have been preficient in the Jocko/Redboy stock and even with the Jocko/Redboy/Tombstone/Bolio stuff out there and is pure red nosed dogs generation after generation.. Mind you Black Brindles are also prevelent in the pure OLD style breeding stock.. Anyway.. There is a new strain of red nosed dog out there in the APBT world if not two or three but only one that say they are OFRN the others would be whopper, and the JRTB strain as mentioned above those dogs are red red nosed dogs and arre FiRE.. So yeah theres a diference in the APBT world for sure

As far as bullies go.. I dont know enough about their individual personality but they seem to have similar traits other than color.. which is not the case with the APBTs, there is a heavy distinction even in the texture of the hair.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have had people ask if my dog is a red nose or a blue nose.... LOL She has a black nose... The other day I was at the gas station and Helena was in the car. A guy asked if she was a blue.... I said umm no she is black... lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if people ask me the color of my dog i will say rednose { for loki } or blue nose for cali or luna, but tell people its just a color. I have had people talk to me about there blue nose and look at there dog like wtf cause they got black noses , or someone who came to see the pups the other day decided he wanted a 'texas' rednose instead lol { im in canada I dont think there are any 'texas' bred dogs up here { at least no puppys lol} and craigslist bothers me sooo much I have seen adds for pitbulls 1/2 rednose 1/2 blue nose. I dont get how people cant grasp that the color of the nose is just that , it doesnt make your dog superior or better bred to have that color lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ashes said:


> I think it aggravates me more when ppl say they have a red/blue nose!!! OR when they need to point out all the time time they have a blue nose pit bull/bully! It doesn't make them any more special because they're nose is just blue! lol My dog also has a blue nose but I don't say I have a blue nose Pit bull! It's not a "type" of Pit bull/Bully.


EDIT: My bad I re read your post I thought you meant that people claim their dog has a blue and a red nose that is why I said the following lol

lmmfao genetically impossible! I had some hillbilly come in the gas station I was in and he had seen Kangol sitting in the truck and wanted to breed to him. I laughed and asked him what lines he was running and he said he had Brindle blood! LMMMMMMFFFFAAAAOOOOO 
I about spit my coffee on the counter and the dude at the register. Anyway, back on topic ppl lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I get the same... A friend of mine came over & met Lily for the first time...Then compared her to Lex saying Red is the way to go :/... Blue noses also date back to Ireland as well along with other colors.

It's because of puppy peddlers that ppl have misconceptions about colors & trash blue dogs - because they happen to be irresponisibly bred more so I guess (??)...

*Edit*
I think as long as you look for a reputable breeder that's what matters when looking for a pup... People will have their opinions - meh - no biggie. But if you can get an opportunity to explain the difference then awesome :roll:


----------



## honeylee (Mar 9, 2011)

when i started a thread before.. I called mine red-nosed.. That's one way to describe her since I can't post pictures yet..

I love all dogs.. whatever the breed may be.. for me, any dog is worth loving..

I love cats... I love kissing and cuddling them as much as dogs...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

How come no one ever describes their dog as a black nose.  Black nose owners unite!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know what color my dogs noses are their noses change colors in the light lmfao!!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I don't know what color my dogs noses are their noses change colors in the light lmfao!!!!!


OMG you have super rare chemelion (sp) noses! You could sell the pups for 25k a piece!!!! hahhaa


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ahh sadie they the rare Chameleon nose , or perhaps maybe even the extra rare camo nose lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ahhh BOOOO SGH beat me to it lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Kangol's nose is bling blingin. He got that platinum. That is all.


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

Think I'll breed my red nose to my blue nose and get me some purple noses and sellem for $5k:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Bruce TGPs said:


> Think I'll breed my red nose to my blue nose and get me some purple noses and sellem for $5k:woof::woof::woof:


dang!!! you gotta hook me up with one of those!!! :rofl:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I can't help but laugh when this topic comes up,in any venue.
folks attach so readily to misconception because it sounds good.
and they are clueless and have to grab something.

thanks for the laugh.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Dave, this thread got kind of silly and off topic; I apologize. The red nose in our breed is produced from the Locus B pair with the homozygous recessive (bb) genotype in combination with the (Ay-) genotype. Mating two dogs with the genotype (bb) the result would be 100% of the pups having red noses (bb). If a pup with a black nose was produced in a litter where both parents had red noses, then DNA testing with parentage verification would be necessary to determine the actual sire to the black nose pup.
New alleles can be produced through mutation, but proof of parentage would have to be determined using DNA to rule out a duel sired litter.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Interesting post Lauren


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Dave, this thread got kind of silly and off topic; I apologize. The red nose in our breed is produced from the Locus B pair with the homozygous recessive (bb) genotype in combination with the (Ay-) genotype. Mating two dogs with the genotype (bb) the result would be 100% of the pups having red noses (bb). If a pup with a black nose was produced in a litter where both parents had red noses, then DNA testing with parentage verification would be necessary to determine the actual sire to the black nose pup.
> New alleles can be produced through mutation, but proof of parentage would have to be determined using DNA to rule out a duel sired litter.


Girl you know your ****!:goodpost:


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replys guys and gals! I was asked this question the day I posted this, about my dog. And my response to the question was who cares shes my baby! I do understand that back in the [] days the red nose where the ! But for those of us that just have pets, other then it just being a fad does it really matter? And Lauren thank you for your wisdom but that's not in hillbilly terms at all lol.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Blue nose is not real APBT. thats a pretty big difference in my eyes.

And back in the day red nose dogs were not the s..t, there were a portion of greats but nothing any better than the black nose dogs, the only people who were truly thought that is true were a victim of a bad used car salesman, sorry to be so blunt i dont have a whole lot of time to explain but i am sure many will agree.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

dmcfall13 said:


> Thanks for the replys guys and gals! I was asked this question the day I posted this, about my dog. And my response to the question was who cares shes my baby! I do understand that back in the [] days the red nose where the ! But for those of us that just have pets, other then it just being a fad does it really matter? And Lauren thank you for your wisdom but that's not in hillbilly terms at all lol.


lmmfao @ hillbilly terms!!!! Awesome!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL ^^^ gosh its nice not to be the only one breaking down genetics; learning your stuff aint ya? :clap:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> LOL ^^^ gosh its nice not to be the only one breaking down genetics; learning your stuff aint ya? :clap:


Yeah I found a way to break it down to myself so it is not dbnbfesbev sdfv ja d cz cksd when I read it. lol I took genetics in college but found rocks and fossils much more interesting, mainly because genetics made my head hurt, but I think I actually give a crap about it now so it is easier to understand. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

junkyard said:


> Blue nose is not real APBT. thats a pretty big difference in my eyes.
> 
> And back in the day red nose dogs were not the s..t, there were a portion of greats but nothing any better than the black nose dogs, the only people who were truly thought that is true were a victim of a bad used car salesman, sorry to be so blunt i dont have a whole lot of time to explain but i am sure many will agree.


Yeah! Black nosed dogs!!!! :rofl:


----------

